# *Hilton Head, SC: Resort style upscale Property: which one? Please advise:



## NCMichelle (May 27, 2008)

Hi y'all 

My husband and I would like some advice on WHICH Hilton Head SC resort to buy into. Please tell us if you have a place to recommend. 



Here's what we want: 

We are in our early 50's, like to sit and visit w/ new people, outgoing personalities. We like to shop and dine, like to dress up for dinner or drinks only if we want. We love taking our dogs w/ us and walking around. We like a very new and upscale type place. Nicely decorated and elegant type of atmosphere. (Not Donald Trump or millionaires, we're not snobby, we just like a very nicely decorated place as we do spend time in the room or lobby just hanging out. Kids are fine, but we want a more Active Adult rather than KID and FAMILY community.) 



1) UPSCALE and NEW 

We're looking for a referral to the nicest, newest looking,  more upscale resort style condo like for adults more than family, 4 or 5 star rating, we want a "fine hotel" like atmosphere w/ a concierge and those types of amenities. 

2) PLACES TO DINE AND SHOP W/ IN A FEW MINUTES DRIVE 

Upscale fine dining and shopping close by, we will have our car with us. 

3) PET FRIENDLY; MUST BE Pet friendly, we have 2 medium sized dogs that go w/ us! 

4) PATIO OR BALCONEY: Beautiful airy light interior, w' a patio or balcony so we can sit outside. 

5) PLACES TO WALK DOGS : Walking trails or places to walk the dogs in the area right adjacent to the property. Either near a dog friendly park or walking in a nice area outside of condo. 

6) POOL AREA w/ BBQ: Must have a pool and Jacuzzi, a common area to BBQ. A place to hang out w/ neighbors. 

7) EVENTS: if they have any type of social events for adults, or a library or common media area, that would be a nice plus. A coffee shop on site. 

8) MUST BE SPACIOUS AND ROOMY! A ROOMY ONE BEDROOM, King size bed is a must,  w/ a NICE KITCHEN and LARGE master BATHROOM w/ a BIG TUB would be ideal!! 

9) DEEDED, ANNUAL, open to Feb-Oct timeframe, FLOAT OK, ONE WEEK. OPEN on price. 



WE DON'T NEED: 

Does not have to be right on the beach or a golf course as long as there is a nice neighborhood outside when we walk the dogs. 

  We don't golf, don't play tennis, so no biggie on those. Most often it'll just be my hubby and I and if guests come they can stay on the pull out or we have an air mattress. 



Please reply or email me directly if you have a response. We're looking to purchase this year. 

Michelle


----------



## Deb from NC (May 27, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't know of any timeshares on HH that allow pets..I wish they did as well...
Deb from NC


----------



## Dave M (May 27, 2008)

I agree. Here is the latest available TUG listing of pet-friendly resorts. No timeshares in SC are included on the list. 

However, if the dogs don't have to go with you, we can help with some great HHI ideas.


----------



## Holly (May 27, 2008)

In addition to the pets, the other thing that I might add is that timeshares in general are more for families with children and extended families IMHO...grandparents, etc.  I had a child later in life and we've been timesharing for about four years now.  I have yet to go to a timeshare that didn't have a lot of children, with the exception of some all-inclusive type resorts in Mexico and the Carribean.  You may want to check out destination clubs and/or renting villas via some of the many companies out there that do that type of thing.

Good luck to you.


----------



## geekette (May 28, 2008)

Holly said:


> In addition to the pets, the other thing that I might add is that timeshares in general are more for families with children and extended families IMHO...grandparents, etc.  I had a child later in life and we've been timesharing for about four years now.  I have yet to go to a timeshare that didn't have a lot of children, with the exception of some all-inclusive type resorts in Mexico and the Carribean.  You may want to check out destination clubs and/or renting villas via some of the many companies out there that do that type of thing.
> 
> Good luck to you.



Depends on when you go.  Most of our trips have just been DH and me and we don't see many kids.  

That said, many resorts have planned activities that are mostly geared towards kids but can be fun for adults.  Took a trip to Myrtle Beach last March with 3 friends and we did wine bottle painting.  It was fun and we have a keepsake, especially since each of us painted various elements of the trip on our bottles. 

It's easy to check what amenities a resort has to determine whether they appeal to you.  I like a lot of things onsite and have found horseback riding, boat rental, cocktail hours, etc.  You can be as active as you'd like to be.


----------



## BWV Dreamin (May 30, 2008)

Dave M said:


> I agree. Here is the latest available TUG listing of pet-friendly resorts. No timeshares in SC are included on the list.
> 
> However, if the dogs don't have to go with you, we can help with some great HHI ideas.



Ok, the dogs stay home! Can you suggest some resorts with the other criteria the poster stated? Thanks,


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 30, 2008)

Based on your description I would say you are talking about a destination club rather than the typical timeshare. There are both families and couples that own timeshares.

Do you have a price range in mind? Have you visited the island before? Maybe renting a condo for a week that is pet friendly would be the place to start.

HHI is both laid back and upscale at the same time. Pets would be the main issue as they are not allowed at most timeshares but are allowed at some villa or flat rentals(condo). There are two areas in Bluffton with outlet stores but are not Rodeo Drive areas like Naples or Boca FLorida.There are many places to dine that are linen table cloth fine dining and many casual places. HHI is not a big nightlife place.

Westin,Marriott and Hyatt have concierges,upscale decor and other amenities with a mini mart where one can get coffee and snack items. Adult activites range from a free Scuba/snorkel lesson, a nature walk,tour to someplace or bingo.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 31, 2008)

NCMichelle said:


> Hi y'all
> 
> My husband and I would like some advice on WHICH Hilton Head SC resort to buy into. Please tell us if you have a place to recommend.
> 
> ...


*

IMO, Marriott's Surfwatch is a very nice, new timeshare resort that would provide most of what you're looking for. It is relatively new and very nice with well manicured common area's. Unfortunately, you're talking about a family oriented destination and you WILL have young families. If you can travel a little off season you'll find fewer families with school aged children.

We like the Marriott's and Marriott has several choices. We have stayed at Barony and, while it's a little older found it to be in excellent condition when we visited last month. Grand Ocean might have the better location for restaurants but, there really isn't a resort that's very far from good restaurants anyway. The island is only 12 miles long by 8 miles wide.

Marriott's resorts in Harbor Town look very interesting to us because of the close proximity of nice restaurants, shopping and the bike trails in Sea Pines*



> 2) PLACES TO DINE AND SHOP W/ IN A FEW MINUTES DRIVE
> 
> Upscale fine dining and shopping close by, we will have our car with us.



* IMO, everything is within a few minutes drive from almost every resort on the island. Many resorts are within a short bike ride. Next time we are on HHI we plan on renting bikes for the week.*



> 3) PET FRIENDLY; MUST BE Pet friendly, we have 2 medium sized dogs that go w/ us!



*Sorry, as mentioned you're out of luck. There are kennels on HHI that were mentioned to us by the concierge at Barony. She said some people will bring their dogs and take them out during the day (not bring them to the resort) and put them in the kennel overnight. That could be an option for you. *



> 4) PATIO OR BALCONEY: Beautiful airy light interior, w' a patio or balcony so we can sit outside.



*I think most of the resorts on HHI have either a patio or balcony. I know that Barony Beach Club, Surfwatch and Grand Ocean, all Marriott resorts, have balcony's* 



> 5) PLACES TO WALK DOGS : Walking trails or places to walk the dogs in the area right adjacent to the property. Either near a dog friendly park or walking in a nice area outside of condo.



*Plenty of places to walk dogs but, as I mentioned above you may have to kennel them when you're at a timeshare resort* 



> 6) POOL AREA w/ BBQ: Must have a pool and Jacuzzi, a common area to BBQ. A place to hang out w/ neighbors.



*The Marriott's have nice gas grills. Some of the others have charcole grills. Barony had a great bar-b-que area with very nice picnic tables and plenty of shade*



> 7) EVENTS: if they have any type of social events for adults, or a library or common media area, that would be a nice plus. A coffee shop on site.



*Almost every timeshare we've every been to has some sort of activities. Most will have seperate activities for adults/teens/children. Normally we're not big on the activities but Barony had a shrimp and crab boil one evening that was very good. We sat out by the main pool, ate shrimp and crab and drank beer. It was a very relaxing evening meal with the ocean in the background. *



> 8) MUST BE SPACIOUS AND ROOMY! A ROOMY ONE BEDROOM, King size bed is a must,  w/ a NICE KITCHEN and LARGE master BATHROOM w/ a BIG TUB would be ideal!!



*Most timeshare's will fit this bill. Marriott's Barony Beach Club had a very large two person jetted bathtub. *



> 9) DEEDED, ANNUAL, open to Feb-Oct timeframe, FLOAT OK, ONE WEEK. OPEN on price.



*Again, most are going to fall within your parameters. Marriott and many others will sell seasons so it will be important for you to choose which season you're most likely to want to travel. Some timeshare's are point based (Marriott is not point based) which will allow you more flexibility with scheduling time that is not in the season you purchased. You'll just have to start looking at different resorts to see which one fits you needs and price range the best. *





> WE DON'T NEED:
> 
> Does not have to be right on the beach or a golf course as long as there is a nice neighborhood outside when we walk the dogs.
> 
> We don't golf, don't play tennis, so no biggie on those. Most often it'll just be my hubby and I and if guests come they can stay on the pull out or we have an air mattress.



*Is there a bad place to be on HHI? If there is we never saw it. Normally we prefer a beach front resort but I saw several not on the beach but in very nice area's that I'd enjoy staying at. We'll consider the Marriott's over in Harbor Town and maybe even Shelter Cove when we trade in next time. *





> Please reply or email me directly if you have a response. We're looking to purchase this year.
> 
> Michelle


----------



## laxmom (May 31, 2008)

The garden units at Barony have the big garden tubs, something that I was told were compensation for not being ocean front.  We were told this by a salesrep so it is questionable info at best.  At Surf Watch our unit didn't have a big tub - the master had a shower big enough to park a VW in.

If you travel outside of the school calendar you will see less children but never no children.  We typically go in the summer but recently went off season - very quiet and not as many families with school age kids.

I would recommend Barony or Surf Watch also.  Marriott is less than 5 yo while Barony is less than 10 years or so old.  Only thing is Marriott doesn't have lockoffs on HHI so I believe you would have to go 2 bedroom in either case.  Someone correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## dougp26364 (May 31, 2008)

laxmom said:


> The garden units at Barony have the big garden tubs, something that I was told were compensation for not being ocean front.  We were told this by a salesrep so it is questionable info at best.  At Surf Watch our unit didn't have a big tub - the master had a shower big enough to park a VW in.
> 
> If you travel outside of the school calendar you will see less children but never no children.  We typically go in the summer but recently went off season - very quiet and not as many families with school age kids.
> 
> I would recommend Barony or Surf Watch also.  Marriott is less than 5 yo while Barony is less than 10 years or so old.  Only thing is Marriott doesn't have lockoffs on HHI so I believe you would have to go 2 bedroom in either case.  Someone correct me if I am wrong!



This is a picture of the tub we had in our Live Oak ocean side (can't really see the ocean) unit. Are the tubs in the Garden units bigger than this one?


----------



## Art (Jun 1, 2008)

One key phrase in the original posting caught my eye, but since no one has really addressed it, I'll chime in.  Namely "a "fine hotel" like atmosphere w/ a concierge and those types of amenities."

In all my stays in timeshares, I think the only ones that have come close to that are the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club, the Custom House in Boston and the Marriott resorts in Spain. Even then, there are a lot of the amenities missing.

When I think of "fine hotel" atmosphere, I think of lots of personal attention, daily room cleaning, nice on-site restaurants, etc.  If the OP is looking for that, a timeshare on Hilton Head or anywhere else is going to be a major disappointment.  A timeshare is more like a home away from home than it is a hotel.  While the Hilton Head resorts may offer a few activities, there is no  non-stop string of events to entertain the guests.  The happiest timeshare users are self starters who enjoy discovering (with a minimal amount of assistance from a concierge or the like) the best things that an area has to offer.

Art


----------



## laxmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey, Doug!  I told ya it was questionable.  Those tubs look familiar.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 2, 2008)

laxmom said:


> Hey, Doug!  I told ya it was questionable.  Those tubs look familiar.



A salesman lie? Say it ain't so!


----------



## laxmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea, kinda takes you buy surprise doesn't it!!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 3, 2008)

Art it did catch my eye which is why I mentioned a destination club as did another poster before me. I also read that the OP wanted to know about meeting other adults /social clubs under Events. Timeshares do not strike me as social clubs even though one is on vacation unless you are already vacationing with friends. I think this would warrant a trip to preview HHI timeshares rather than purchase and not be happy later. 

I would also do this for a destination club as a comparison. Many people have written posts on this topic as well. I do not know if DCs allow pets.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 4, 2008)

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, the dogs stay home! Can you suggest some resorts with the other criteria the poster stated? Thanks,



Marriott Grand Ocean or Barony Beach.
My picture trail has pics of Barony.


----------

